# MV 'Pearl Mist'



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

I noticed in a recent cruise ship layup review that Peal Mist, built by Halifax Shipbuilders, Canada for Pearl Sea Cruises in 2009 was laid up because owners refused delivery.
Anyone know the story?


----------



## Archie NS (Aug 31, 2008)

Apparently Pearl Mist has been laid up in Shelburn just down the coast from Halifax, and has been there for a couple of months. As far as I know the reason being the Canadian Coast Guard would not grant certificates, lifeboats not up to standard, watertight doors not closing properly etc!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

She has been there for over a year now, tied up in litigation. Owners claim late delivery lost the cruising season and failed US Coast Guard inspection due to shoddy building. Nothing out of the ordinary for Halifax Shipyards, one of Canada's major corporate welfare bums.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks guys, interesting!


----------

